
Quickly craft clean, responsive kinetic emails - roseway4
https://heml.io/
======
electic
This is good. However, I think MJML is far more advanced. It has a lot of
responsive components and even has a native desktop editor to quickly craft
emails.

Overall, I find MJML also abstracts a lot more HTML markup making the whole
experience less error prone.

[https://mjml.io/](https://mjml.io/)

~~~
avigoldman
Hey, I'm Avi! I created HEML You are 100% correct MJML has more features at
this point. I think that the biggest sell of HEML over MJML is the way styling
works. HEML focuses on letting the user style with CSS in a very native way
and works to make that CSS as email-ready as possible. It also wraps a lot of
HTML elements to make them safe for sending. MJML abstracts everything away to
the point where you start to lose a lot of features of HTML and CSS, while
also forcing you to learn their specific styling paradigm.

In the end, the goal is to make it easier to build better emails. If MJML does
the trick for you, then that's absolutely what you should use!

~~~
electic
Interesting. Thanks! Will take it for a spin.

